# Mit Eclipse schrittweise Compilieren



## Xclipse (2. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann man in Eclipse schritweise Compilieren (also nach jedem Tastendruck), sodass man
auch sieht in welche Zeile der Compiler in dem moment ist?


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2007)

Vermutlich gar nicht, es sei dann, du schaffst es den in Eclipse eingebauten Compiler zu debuggen. Das Compilieren 
einer Java-Sourcecode-Datei erfolgt nicht in einem einzigen Schritt. Das, was compiliert wird, hat mit dem Code, den 
du siehst nicht viel mehr gemeinsam. Zeilenumbrüche und sonstige, nur für den Entwickler notwendigen "Whitespaces"
werden beim Parsen (genauer gesagt, bei der lexikalischen Analyse) als erstes entfernt bzw. überlesen.


----------



## Xclipse (2. Nov 2007)

Schade!

Wäre schön gewesen wenn man als Anfänger sehen könnte was als nächstes ausgeführt wird!


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2007)

Xclipse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schade!
> 
> Wäre schön gewesen wenn man als Anfänger sehen könnte was als nächstes ausgeführt wird!


Nicht, dass ich dich missverstehe. Meinst du "was als nächstes *ausgeführt* wird" oder "was als nächstes *compiliert* wird"?
Für erstes gibt es ja den Debugger. Damit kannst du dein Programm Zeile für Zeile ausführen lassen.


----------



## Xclipse (3. Nov 2007)

Ja genau das meine ich!   
Sorry wenn ich die Fachbegriffe noch nicht behersche!   

Aber wie mache ich es?

Wenn ich auf "Debug As/Java App." klicke startet schon die geschriebene Applikation!
Es soll ja zeilenweise vorgehen!


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2007)

Setze dir einen beiliebigen Breakpoint.


----------



## Xclipse (3. Nov 2007)

In meinem Fall bedeuten es in jeder zeile!? ???:L 
Ist doch bestimmt nicht Sinn der Sache! ???  :!:


----------



## Beni (3. Nov 2007)

Das Programm läuft bis es den Breakpoint (setzen: Doppelklick links auf die Spalte neben dem Code) erreicht. Dort stoppt es.

Mit den verschiedenen Knöpfen (diejenigen mit den Pfeilen, etwa in der Mitte) auf der "Debug"-View kannst du das Programm nun Schritt für Schritt laufen lassen.


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2007)

Einer reicht, von dort aus könntest du dann durch"steppen".


----------



## Xclipse (3. Nov 2007)

Danke! :toll: 

Genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------

